# Preissturz bei Vega Frontier Edition (unter 700 Euro) | UPDATE: Auch Vega FE Liquid unter 750 Euro!



## Freiheraus (7. Dezember 2017)

Ein Blick in den Preisvergleich verrät, der Preis der semi-professionellen Grafikkarte Vega Frontier Edition befindet sich seit Tagen auf Talfahrt. Mittlerweile wurde die 700 Euro Marke unterschritten, was angesichts des Startpreises von rund 1200 Euro zum Launch beachtlich ist. 

Für VRAM-Fetischisten, die gerne hohe Auflösungen mit maximalen Texturdetails kombinieren, vielleicht schon (bald) eine attraktive Option. Was der Hintergrund des Preisverfalls ist, bleibt momentan noch verborgen. Einerseits werden die RX Vega Karten (Gaming-Linie) immer knapper und erreichen dank Monero Mining-Hype absurde Neu- und Gebrauchtpreise am Markt. Auf der anderen Seite dieser massive Preissturz bei der Vega FE, die nicht nur wegen der doppelten HBM2-Speichermenge, sondern auch aufgrund des professionellen Treibers deutlich teurer in der "Produktion" sein dürfte.

Quelle: Preisentwicklung für AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Update
Die ehemals rund 1600 Euro teure Vega Frontier Edition *Liquid* hat auch einen Preissturz "erlitten", für sage und schreibe unter 750 Euro ist sie nun erhältlich: AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Liquid Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Im Prinzip ein Schnäppchen wenn man die momentanen Preise der RX Vega 64 Liquid betrachtet...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2017)

hätte sich Raff ja auch ne Neue kaufen können


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja, die leisere Liquid^^


----------



## Salatsauce45 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei wie viel hat er denn zugeschlagen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2017)

ob der Preissturz daran liegt

Nvidia Titan V: Volta mit 110 TFLOPS und HBM2 fur 3.000 US-Dollar


----------



## amdahl (8. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht auch nur das gute alte Angebot&Nachfrage?
War beim FX-9590 auch nicht anders: Preisentwicklung für AMD FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz, boxed (9999 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nur das gute alte Angebot&Nachfrage?
> War beim FX-9590 auch nicht anders: Preisentwicklung für AMD FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz, boxed (9999 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland



die Vega FE LQ is gestern von 1450€ auf 750€ geefallen

Preisentwicklung für AMD Radeon Vega Frontier Edition Liquid (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

wäre ein gigantischer Zufall, wenn das wegen Angebot/Nachfrage geschehen wäre (einen Tag vor Titan V Release) ^^


----------



## amdahl (8. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es genügend Nachfrage zu einem Preis von 1450€ gäbe würde auch AMD den Preis nicht senken 
Der Preissturz beim FX kam auch von einem Tag auf den anderen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2017)

ja klar ^^

ich meine nur, das der Zeitpunkt nicht gerade nach Zufall aussieht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Dezember 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hätte sich Raff ja auch ne Neue kaufen können





Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ja, die leisere Liquid^^





Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Bei wie viel hat er denn zugeschlagen?



Ich habe meine schon seit zwei Monaten. Im Oktober lag die Air noch bei ~1.050 Euro. Bei mir waren's 800 Euro, allerdings gebraucht. 

Die Liquid ist um 800 Euro eine sehr interessante Option für Unentschlossene (mehr HBM als die kommende 3.100-Euro-Karte von Nvidia), allerdings muss man den Willen haben, auch mal am Treiber zu frickeln, wenn's immer der neueste sein soll. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe meine schon seit zwei Monaten. Im Oktober lag die Air noch bei ~1.050 Euro. Bei mir waren's 800 Euro, allerdings gebraucht.
> 
> Die Liquid ist um 800 Euro eine sehr interessante Option für Unentschlossene (mehr HBM als die kommende 3.100-Euro-Karte von Nvidia), allerdings muss man den Willen haben, auch mal am Treiber zu frickeln, wenn's immer der neueste sein soll.
> 
> ...



aso ... habs erst gestern im neuen Heft gelesen, dass du eine hast


----------



## Freiheraus (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Preise der Vega FEs steigen wieder etwas an. Und auf ebay gehen gebrauchte Vega 56 Karten für über 600 Euro weg, krank!


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Preise der Vega FEs steigen wieder etwas an. Und auf ebay gehen gebrauchte Vega 56 Karten für über 600 Euro weg, krank!



Kann es sein, dass Vega allgemein quasi nicht mehr produziert wird, es sind weder Referenz Designs, noch Custom's verfügbar und so gut wie kein Shop bietet sie generell überhaupt noch an (sprich auch nicht mit bestellt erwartet am xx.xx)


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2017)

Naja, so lange ist es noch nicht her das selbst eine lumpige Polaris kaum zu bekommen war. Ich würde da mal nicht zu viel hinein interpretieren.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Vega allgemein quasi nicht mehr produziert wird, es sind weder Referenz Designs, noch Custom's verfügbar und so gut wie kein Shop bietet sie generell überhaupt noch an (sprich auch nicht mit bestellt erwartet am xx.xx)



AMD hat kürzlich offiziell bekannt gegeben, dass RX Vega "bald" beträchtlich besser verfügbar sein soll (wahrscheinlich in Form von Custom-Modelle; Igor von Toms HW meinte, die Board-Partner würden eine Massenproduktion nur starten, wenn es sich stückmäßig lohnt). Ein Bekannter hat vor 2 Tagen übrigens bei csv.de ganz normal eine RX Vega 64 Referenz-Karte für 612 Euro bestellen können und bereits erhalten, vereinzelt gibt es sie also noch.



Danuj schrieb:


> Ich wollte Freiherau's Antwort nicht vorgreifen...



Hast du in keiner Weise, danke für deine informativen Beiträge


----------



## gaussmath (22. Dezember 2017)

Puh, das ist echt hart, nicht bei der FE Liquid zuzuschlagen. Wenn ich mehr GPGPU programmieren würde, hätte ich schon längst eine bestellt. Fürs Gaming fehlen noch ein paar Prozent Leistung, so dass man ausgehend von einer 1080 Ti von einem Upgrade/Sidegrade sprechen kann. Ich würde sogar ein Sidegrade machen, weil die Treiber (UI) einfach besser sind.


----------



## amdahl (22. Dezember 2017)

> Igor von Toms HW meinte, die Board-Partner würden eine Massenproduktion nur starten, wenn es sich stückmäßig lohnt


Ist das wirklich ein Problem? Ich dachte bisher dass die Vega-Karten weg gehen wie warme Semmeln wegen ihrer Mining-Leistung. Und ich dachte auch das sei der Grund weshalb sie so schwer zu bekommen sind, zumindest zu Preisen nahe an der UVP.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Dezember 2017)

Danuj schrieb:


> Die 16GByte HBM2 klingen schon verlockend. Sie wird Pro sicher viel näher an nVidia sein als SI, was auch in diesem Fall beweist das die Entwickler sich noch schwer tun.



Meinst du die Treiber Entwickler? Wenn ein Shrink auf 12LP erfolgt, werde ich sofort zuschlagen. Dann auch gerne die FE, weil ich mir die Option der Pro Treiber in Hinblick auf GPGPU offen halten will. Der Preis wäre für mich zweitrangig.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Dezember 2017)

Danuj schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Abschluss der Entwicklungsarbeiten durch das Windowsteam am Quellcode, weil Du auch das Gaming (Entwicklung?) angesprochen hast.



Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, was du meinst. Meinst du ein angepasstes DirectX/Direc3D?


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Dezember 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich ein Problem? Ich dachte bisher dass die Vega-Karten weg gehen wie warme Semmeln wegen ihrer Mining-Leistung. Und ich dachte auch das sei der Grund weshalb sie so schwer zu bekommen sind, zumindest zu Preisen nahe an der UVP.



Eine mangelnde Nachfrage bzw. die Sorge, dass nicht genug produzierte RX Vega-Karten verkauft werden könnten, war wahrscheinlich nicht das Probleme. Igor hat im 3DCenter Forum mehrfach geschrieben, dass die Partner bisher zu wenige oder keine Chips (für Custom-Modelle) von AMD bekamen. Eine Massenproduktion hätte sich unter diesen Umständen nicht rentiert, nun scheint sich die Lage aber zu bessern, wenn erste Customs offiziell gelauncht werden.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Falls sich jemand ärgern sollte nicht zugeschlagen zu haben als der Preis so weit unten war: bei MF im Mindstar gibts gerade wieder ein paar Vega FE für 749€
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de


----------

